# Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.



## zcei (20. Dezember 2011)

*Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Hallo Community.

Dass die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht immer die Beste ist, ist ja nichts wirklich neues.
Doch am 23.11.2011 gab es wohl den neuesten Hochpunkt:

Eine bettlägerige Frau aus Berlin soll knapp 650€ Schadenersatz zahlen, da sie angeblich einen Hooligan-Film ins Netz gestellt haben soll.
Das Problem an dieser Sache ist jedoch, dass zum fragwürdigen Zeitraum weder ein PC noch ein WLAN-fähiger Router vorhanden waren. Somit ist ein Missbrauch des WLANs auch ausgeschlossen.
Zusätzlich wurde im Zeugenstand rausgefunden, dass zum Tatzeitpunkt niemand anderes Zugang zur Wohnung hatte.

Trotzdem reicht die IP-Adresse aus, ein Fehler dort sei auszuschließen. Somit muss die Berlinerin zahlen, denn das alleinige bestehen des Vertrages reicht laut Gericht aus, damit die Straftat vollzogen werden konnte.

Die Rechtsmittel sind jedoch noch nicht vollständig erschöpft. Es bleibt also abzuwarten, wie diese Geschichte sich entwickelt.

*Meinung des Autors:*
Ich empfinde dies als Schweinerei, es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass das Rechtssystem immer weiter die Wirtschaft bevorzugt.
Verurteilung bei Verletzungen mögen angebracht sein, aber wenn noch nicht einmal die erforderliche Technik vorhanden war und die "Täterin" zudem noch bettlägerig ist!? Armes Deutschland!

P.S.: Erste News, Feedback immer erwünscht.
Quelle: Gulli


----------



## lunar19 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Schmutziges Geld...

Hier noch was von Spiegel Online...


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Was ist eine Bettlägerige ??


----------



## zcei (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Das ist eine pflegebedürftige Frau, die nunmal sozusagen "ans Bett gefesselt ist".

Also liegt dort den größten Teil des Tages und braucht Hilfe für alltägliche Dinge.


----------



## The_GTS (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Deutschland und das Rechtssystem, die Politiker und Richter wissen auch nix mehr zumachen außer mit den Steuergeldern in Saus und Braus zu leben!


----------



## xdevilx (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

m zweifel gegen den angeklagten .....


----------



## Hideout (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Das ja mal krass, die IP reicht aus und ein Fehler sei dort auszuschließen. Natürlich!! Ne IP ändert sich ja auch nie und ist immer einer bestimmten Person fest zugeordnet, missbraucht werden kann eine IP bzw. ein Anschluss ja auch nicht. 
Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist
Schuldig bis die Unschuld bewiesen wurde
Schuldig in jedem Falle egal was ist!! Da kann man selbst Bettlägrig sein. Armer, kranker Rechtsstaat.


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Willkommen in absurdistan 

Freut euch bald gibt es ja noch das : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ereiausschuss-beitritt-zum-acta-abkommen.html


ist dann so wie in Iran wo diese Scharia Polizisten (keine Ahnung wie die da heißen) auf der Straße herumlaufen und jeden verprügeln der ihrer Meinung nach gegen denn Koran verstößt  

Bei uns heißt das dann nicht Koran sondern Urheberrechtsverletzung, ich sehe es schon kommen ein Sankt Martins zug, Kinder Singen von Fotokopierten Zetteln, ein schwarzer GEMA Wagen fährt vor alle 10 Jahre Zwangsarbeit XD

zurück zum THema

Ich frage mich wie man da seine Unschuld beweisen will?


----------



## zcei (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Wahrscheinlich nur dadurch, dass man jemand anders anschwärzt.
Wenn dieser dann zugibt, dass er die Daten ins Netz gestellt hast ist man fein raus.


----------



## der Ronny (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Ich hätte da einen Vergleich mit der "Gestapo Methoden"....aber das darf man ja nicht sagen 
Die Freiheiten, im Namen des Kapitalismus, sind in der heutigen Zeit aber mit nicht´s anderem vergleichbar. Und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, was der einzelne Betroffene gegen eine solche Anschuldigung tun kann, könnte ich  oder   oder besser noch 

habe fertig.


----------



## derP4computer (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Das ist einfach nur noch krank und pervers, was der/die Richter da gemacht haben.
Da wollte wohl jemand schnell in den Weihnachtsurlaub. 
Und daß ein Fehler bei der IP Zuordnung auszuschließen sei, ist einfach nur lächerlich leicht gemacht.
Überhaupt ist mit diesem Urteil jedem privaten Internetzugang ein Bärendienst erwiesen worden.

Edit: Auf der einen Seite möchte die Bundesregierung in jedem Haushalt Internet und auf der anderen Seite haut sie dann mit Gesetzen und lächerlichen Urteilen dem Bürger in die Fresse.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Soweit ich weiß sind Urteile mit IPs nicht rechtskräftig, die Anklage muss die MAC-Adresse vorlegen können. Hab ich zumindest letztens in einer Reportage gesehen, obs wahr ist bzw. die MAC-Adresse die bessere Alternative weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Vor allem da sie keinen Router hat, wie soll die überhaupt eine IP haben? 

Mehr als fragwürdig ob die damit durch kommen.


----------



## lunar19 (20. Dezember 2011)

Und sie müsste ja auch einen Provider haben, oder?


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Diese peinlichen Richter und Anwälte haben wohl noch nie was von IP-Spoofing gehört!

#eumelbeumel
auch die Mac-Adresse kann man kinderleicht anpassen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Ziemlich dreist deren Vorgehen, weitere Kommentare erspare ich mir lieber


----------



## KrHome (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



zcei schrieb:


> *Meinung des Autors:*
> Ich empfinde dies als Schweinerei, es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass das Rechtssystem immer weiter die Wirtschaft bevorzugt.
> Verurteilung bei Verletzungen mögen angebracht sein, aber wenn noch nicht einmal die erforderliche Technik vorhanden war und die "Täterin" zudem noch bettlägerig ist!? Armes Deutschland!
> 
> ...


 Hast du dir die Urteilsbegründung durchgelesen? Sind nur 4 Seiten PDF.
Ich sehe in dem Fall aus meiner aktuellen Position (ich war bei der Verhandlung freilich nicht dabei) kein Problem.

*Auf der einen Seite:*
Rechtsinhaber: Behauptet sein Werk wurde heruntergeladen und legt IP Adresse, Hash Wert blablabla vor.
IT Sachverständiger Dr. Sowieso: hat die IP-Ermittlungssoftware geprüft und hält die Ermittlung der der Daten für korrekt. Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Hash Irrtums liegt bei 1:100000000xxxxxxx.
Zeugin: Hat bei der Rentnerin eine "Box" rumstehen sehen.

*Auf der anderen Seite:*
Rentnerin: BEHAUPTET (kann nicht glaubhaft darlegen) zu der Zeit keinen PC und keinen Router besessen zu haben

*Rechtslage:*
Störerhaftung des Anschlussinhabers auch für Handlungen Dritter über den Anschluss (z.B. Enkel der Frau mit Laptop/Smartphone...?!)

*Entscheidung des Gerichts:*
Die Frau muss zahlen.

*Meine Meinung*
Wo liegt das Problem? Entbindet Krankheit von der Haftbarkeit? Cool ,dann bin ich das nächste mal auch krank und behaupte keinen PC zur Tatzeit besessen zu haben. Und wieso hat die überhaupt die Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben, wenn sie unschuldig ist? Das kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich. Dummer Fehler!!!

edit:
Ich halte es aber für gut möglich, dass das Urteil in der nächsten Instanz kassiert wird, weil das Sachverständigengutachten angezweifelt wird.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



KrHome schrieb:


> Zeugin: Hat bei der Rentnerin eine "Box" rumstehen sehen.


Die braucht man wohl auch wenn man telefonieren möchte. Das Telefon läuft heutzutage meistens nur noch über VoiceOverIP und nicht mehr analog und dafür braucht man einen Router an dem das Telefon angeschlossen wird.



> *Meine Meinung*
> Wo liegt das Problem? Entbindet Krankheit von der Haftbarkeit? Cool ,dann bin ich das nächste mal auch krank und behaupte keinen PC zur Tatzeit besessen zu haben.


Sowas kann man nicht einfach behaupten wenn man jemanden um sich rum haben muss der sie Betreut.... die man auch benötigt wenn man Bettlegerig ist. 3
Ich finde es eine Frechheit wenn andere Leute (hier KrHome), wirklich (körperlich) Kranke Leute zu beschuldigen das sie so einfach was vorspielen. Da sieht man das einige Leute richtige Ar***l***er sein können. Es lustig finden wenn andere Leute Pflegebedürftig sind und es dann noch ins lächerliche ziehen.



> Und wieso hat die überhaupt die Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben, wenn sie unschuldig ist?


Weil sie es vielleicht nicht besser wusste?
Was glaubst du wie das bei den Verträgen zu den Doku-Soaps im Fernsehn läuft? Die Leute denken es kann eh nix böses passieren und am Ende steht man dank Regieanweisung als Messi, Böses Elternteil oder was weis ich da was keinesfalls der Realität entspricht.
Sie wird sich vll gedacht haben - ich hab eh nix gemacht da ist es doch egal ob ich unterschreibe oder nicht.


----------



## Hideout (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Wieso sie die unterschrieben hat? Weil ja in jedem Anwaltsschreiben gedroht und genötigt wird bis zum geht nicht mehr. Gibt auch Leute die sowas sehr einschüchtert/verunsichert, und dieses Paragraphen Bla Bla versteht auch nicht jeder, so das man schonmal etwas einfach unterschreibt.


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Was ich mich bei solchen Dingen immer Frage, wie handhabt man es mit öffentlichen W-Lans?
Werden dort dann auch der Flughafen, die Bahn etc abgemahnt?


----------



## Snake7 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Und sie müsste ja auch einen Provider haben, oder?


 
Heute bekommste doch zu nahezu jedem Telefon-Anschluss Internet dazu.
Und gerade bei Alten Leuten wird gerne "etwas schön erzählt".... .
Wie war das mit der Commerzbank bezüglich "AD-Kunden"..... .

Allerdings ist es ein unlösbares Rätsel, wie sie eine IP-Adressee bezogen haben soll, ohne Endverbrauchergerät. Denn ohne Modem / Router ist Schicht im Schacht.
Und VoIP hat sie nur bei den Billig-Anbietern a la 1und1. Aber die sparen auch überall und bei diesem Laden kann ich mir das sogar vorstellen..

Kurzfrom:
Kein Modem/Router, keine IP.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Und VoIP hat sie nur bei den Billig-Anbietern a la 1und1. Aber die sparen auch überall und bei diesem Laden kann ich mir das sogar vorstellen..


Falsch. (Fast) jeder Anbieter - selbst die Telekom benutzt VoIP. 
Deutsche Telekom stellt Festnetz bis 2012 auf Internettechnik um - teltarif.de News

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2009/kw04/s32741.html


----------



## Snake7 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Falsch. (Fast) jeder Anbieter - selbst die Telekom benutzt VoIP.
> Deutsche Telekom stellt Festnetz bis 2012 auf Internettechnik um - teltarif.de News
> 
> Die Fakten: So sieht der All-IP-Anschluss der Telekom aus - teltarif.de News



Auch falsch.
Anbieten heißt nicht automatisch benutzen oder haben.
Man kann VoIP bekommen, aber ich z.b. habe garantiert keins.
Ansonsten hätte das Telefon so manchmen Tag nicht klingen dürfen.


----------



## Medcha (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

650 € fürn Film? Das ist so lächerlich. Die gehen in Revision und gut. Der Autor der News hat es bereits völlig richtig angesprochen: Unsere Gesetzgebung in wirtschaftlichen Gerichtsentscheidungen ist dafür da, Firmen und Konzerne zu beschützen. Der Kunde WAR SCHON IMMER hinten dran. Weiteres Beispiel, die Benzinpreise: jetzt wollen die erreichen, oh ja, dass die Ölfritzen nur noch EINMAL!!! am Tag die Benzinpreise an den Tanken ändern dürfen. Ich weigere mich dieses zu kommentieren. Jegliches "Ernstnehmen" dieser Sachen bezeichne ich als *Gedankenspam*. Die Rechtsprechung hat bis heute keine vernünftige Basis, sich mit den heutigen Technologien sinnvoll auseinander zu setzen. _55 jährige Gutachter, die von Tuten & Blasen keine Ahnung haben, aber ein Gutachten erstellen dürfen._.. Das ist das gleiche wie 50 jährige Schulleiter, die Handys in der Schule verbieten. Mein Vater findet 10 Fernsehkanäle auch OK. Die hängen alle noch im letzten Jahrhundert fest. Wahrscheinlich auch völlig normal. Soviel Veränderung in 50 Jahren gehen auf keine Kuhhaut.

Aber am Ende zählt ja nur eins für uns Deutschen:
WIR LEBEN IM KAPITALISMUS - ALLES MUSS DEM KOHLEMACHEN UNTERGEORDENT SEIN! Natürlich auch unsere Rechte, ist doch wohl selbtverständlich... 

Völlig unerklärlich ist mir, wie manche den Unsinn verteidigen. Aber es muss ja auch die Leute vom anderen Ufer geben, die die Gesetzgeber und Verantwortlichen wählen. Nur Verstehen tue ich es nicht...


----------



## Aufpassen (21. Dezember 2011)

Muss die Staatsanwaltschaft dir nicht beweisen das du schuldig bist ?!

Seit wann muss ich denn meine Unschuld beweisen, normalerweise müssen sie mir versuchen die Schuld nachzuweisen.

Aber nein, heutzutage heißt es ja: Im Zweifel gegen den Angeklagten. -.-



			
				KrHome schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso hat die überhaupt die Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben, wenn sie unschuldig ist? Das kommt einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich. Dummer Fehler!!!



Wenn eine ältere Dame eine Abmahnung erhält, die einem Drohbrief & einer Abzocke gleicht, ist es nicht verwunderlich das sie unterschreibt.

"Unterschreiben sie diese Erklärung & sie zahlen keine 5000€, sondern nur 700€."


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Snake7 schrieb:


> Kurzfrom:
> Kein Modem/Router, keine IP.


 
Das Telefon hat dann eine IP (evtl. SIP), darum ja voIP  
Denke trotzdem nicht, dass die Dame mit dem Telefon einen Film über Hooligans ins Netz gestell hat.

Die würden besser mal die Hooligans selber etwas schärfer anpacken! Aber nein Omas verklagen die angeblich einen solchen Film im Netz verbreiten soll - sowas von Feige!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. Dezember 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Muss die Staatsanwaltschaft dir nicht beweisen das du schuldig bist ?!
> 
> Seit wann muss ich denn meine Unschuld beweisen, normalerweise müssen sie mir versuchen die Schuld nachzuweisen.
> 
> ...


Sign!
Was das Gericht hier gemacht hat lässt tief blicken, könnte glatt das OLG Hamburg sein, wenn mans nicht besser wüsste.
Ein Zweitgutachter wurde z.B. einfach abgelehnt und die Unschuldsvermutung umgekehrt.
Wenn man sich das durchliest kriegt man das Kotzen.


> Vor Gericht gab die Beklagte an, sie hätte ihren einmal vorhandenen Computer schon längst verkauft. Nur wegen des auslaufenden Vertrags sei neben ihrem Telefonanschluss noch ein seither ungenutzter Internetanschluss vorhanden gewesen. Dritte Personen, die in ihrem Haushalt die fragliche Handlung hätten begangen haben können, schloss sie aus und bot hierfüreine Zeugin auf. Sie selbst sei technisch gar nicht in der Lage gewesen, einen Computer zu bedienen, hätte nicht einmal eine E-Mail-Adresse gehabt. Einen WLAN-Router habe sie nie besessen.
> 
> Die Beweislast dafür, dass die Datei ihren Weg zur Beklagten nahm und von dort aus wieder in die Welt gesendet wurde, trägt eigentlich der Kläger. Das Amtsgericht München erkannte jedoch nach dem Ergebnis der Beweisaufnahme eine tatsächliche Vermutung für eine Verantwortlichkeit der beklagten Anschlussinhaberin. Der Kläger hatte hierzu einen sachverständigen Zeugen, die Mitarbeiter der Ermittlungsfirma und die Auskunft des Providers aufgeboten. Dem Gericht zufolge trage die Beklagte angesichts der überzeugenden Beweisführung eine sekundäre Beweislast für das Gegenteil.


----------



## BxBender (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Jungs, lest euch mal bei Gulli rein.
Da gibt es tausende von Beiträgen zu diesem Thema.
Es ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass diese ganzen Abmahnwellen im dunkelgrauen Bereich ablaufen und Geldmacherei auf eine perverse einfache Art ist.
Das sind alles ominöse Firmen, denen muss man einfach von Anfang an mißtrauisch gegenüberstehen.
Da werden Anschreiben billig zusammenkopiert oder gar wichtige Infos zum Tatbestand vergessen oder sind denen vielleicht selbst nicht einmal komplett bekannt.
Wenn die einem nicht einmal schriftlich mitteilen können, was man nun genau, mit was und wann heruntergeladen haben soll, wie kann man so einer Firma überhaupt etwas mehr als ein müdes Lächeln gegenüber bringen?
Die sind genauso schlimm wie die Macher der "gratis" Downloadportale mit anschließendem 2 Jahres Abo für 200 Euro.
Deren Software kann nicht als Beweismaterial dienen, da keine Software fehlerfrei arbeitet und auch schon mehrfach widerlegt worden ist.
Nur zu Beginn hat die Firma einen "IT-Fachmann" herangezogen, um die Software "abnehmen" zu lassen.
Und man kann IP Adressen, Hash Werte usw. verändern/entwenden usw.. Das kommt noch hinzu.
Übrigens wird man euch nur anklagen können, wenn ihr denen absichtlich oder auch unfreiwillig durch irgendeine Kommunikation mit denen Argumentationsmöglichkeiten der Beweisführung bietet.
Und selbst wenn Mahnschreiben und später Inkassoschreiben kommen, alles Schwachsinn.
Nichts unternehmen. Nur den gelben Brief von Vater Staat unbedingt öffnen und auch fristgerecht unter Betreitung alle Vorwürfe zurückschicken.
Auch nicht im ersten Brief deren vorgegebene Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben. Damit gesteht man die Tat ja quasi ein.
Erst wenn die wirklich klagen wollen, braucht man selber einen Anwalt.
Mein Beitrag ist jetzt allgemein gehalten udn bezieht sich auf dutzende mir bekannte Fälle (neee, nicht alles meine! das wär ja was...).
Was diesen einen seltsamen Fall betrifft, so ist das nicht der einzige in der Art.
Es gab schon mehrere Berichte darüber, dass die Software offensichtlich Fehler gemacht hat.
So kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass jemand aus Sicherheitsgründen abends vorm zu Bett gehen immer alle Elektrogeräte im Haus komplett vom Netz nimmt.
Darunter auch den Router und den PC. Trotzdem soll da nachts mal was als dicker Download gestartet worden sein.
Wo der Kerl aber schon gewöhnlich seit paar Stunden im Bett liegt.
Also ich kann euch noch einmal dazu raten: wenn ihr mal so ein blödes Schreiben erhalten solltet.
Dann antwortet denen bloß nicht, sondern schaut unbedingt zuerst z.B. im Internet im Gulli Board nach Rat.
Die Totstellmethode hat sich bisher nicht nur in der Tierwelt als recht gutes Konzept erwiesen.

Ach was mir noch einfällt:
Wenn es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, ist der Anschlussinhaber dazu verpflichtet, seine Unschuld zu beweisen.
Nur in einem Strafverfahren muss der Kläger für die Beweislage sorgen.
Aber mit dem Erhalt des ersten Schreibens ist das Strafverfahren bereits abgewiesen worden, da das Tauschen ein paar einzelner Dateien keine entsprechend schweres Vergehen darstellt und die Staatsanwaltschaft sich absolut nicht mit so einen Pipifax befassen will.
Die Anwälte haben aber nun alle deine Personendaten und können dir das Brieflein schicken.
Und was dann noch kommt , das ist wie mit den Hunden:
Hunde die bellen, beißen nicht. Wer einfach weitergeht dem passiert auch nichts.
Aber wehe, man dreht sich um und schreit ihn an oder tritt nach ihm. Dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Der Richter hat keine Ahnung.
Das Urteil ist ein Skandal.
Man sollte den Richter strafrechtlich belangen!


----------



## lunar19 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



> Man sollte den Richter strafrechtlich belangen!



Der hatte wahrscheinlich auch nicht den größten Durchblick...


----------



## KrHome (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Aufpassen schrieb:


> Wenn eine ältere Dame eine Abmahnung erhält, die einem Drohbrief & einer Abzocke gleicht, ist es nicht verwunderlich das sie unterschreibt.


 Dein Posting stellvertretend für alle anderen, die mit diesem Argument kommen...

Sie wurde laut Quelle anwaltlich beraten (also nix mit Einschüchterung) und hat durch den Anwalt eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht abgegeben. Sowas würde ich nie machen, wenn ich der festen überzeugung bin, ich sei unschuldig. Es gibt genug Gerichte, die das als Schuldeingeständnis werten.

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder der Anwalt hat nichts drauf oder die Frau hat gelogen/ist unglaubwürdig und dem Anwalt war klar, dass ein Prozess verloren werden wird.

*Ich sag's aber nochmal:*
Das Urteil wird die nächste Instanz wohl nicht überleben, da die Fehleranfälligkeit der Software sich inzwischen auch in München rumgesprochen hat.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



KrHome schrieb:


> Dein Posting stellvertretend für alle anderen, die mit diesem Argument kommen...
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu euch allen habe ich die Quelle gelesen!
> 
> ...


 

Mag sein dass die Dame, bzw. der Anwalt nicht unterschreiben hätte sollen.
Trotzdem eine Frechheit und ob es nur diese zwei Möglichkeiten gibt ist wohl schwer zu beurteilen.
Die Dame wird auch nicht der erste Mensch sein, der zu Unrecht bestraft wird - aber wenn du an ein fehlerfreies und so gerechtes Rechtsystem glaubst...

Ich finde bei Internetdelikten müsste man mehrere IT-Spezialisten haben, die ein Gutachten erstellen können.
Dass Cyberkriminelle gerne unter anderen Identitäten Unfug anstellen müsste ja bekannt sein. Vielleicht wars ja auch wirklich ein Enkel von ihr? Wer haftet dann, der Anschlussinhaber? Wie alt sind die Gesetze?


----------



## Ovaron (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Heißt es nicht im Zweifel für den Angeklagten?


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Ovaron schrieb:


> Heißt es nicht im Zweifel für den Angeklagten?


 
Nein jemand hat bereits erwähnt dass der Anschlussinhaber seine Unschuld beweisen muss..


----------



## KrHome (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die Dame wird auch nicht der erste Mensch sein, der zu Unrecht bestraft wird - aber wenn du an ein fehlerfreies und so gerechtes Rechtsystem glaubst...


Ich glaube an das Sprichwort "Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei paar Schuhe."   Das lernt man übrigens schon im Jurastudium. Juristen sind durchaus fähig die Arbeit ihrer Kollegen zu kritisieren.

Daneben lasse ich mich aber nicht von der Story über eine "bettlägige alte Dame" beeindrucken. Sowas eignet sich natürlich immer für eine reißerische Headline und der Stammtisch ist eröffnet.



> Ich finde bei Internetdelikten müsste man mehrere IT-Spezialisten haben, die ein Gutachten erstellen können.


Das kostet alles Zeit (der Richter und der Parteien) und Steuergelder. Irgendwo muss man dann mal einen Mittelweg finden. Hier scheint das Gericht aber tatsächlich ziemlich ins Klo gegriffen zu haben, da die Software kurz vorher von höherer Instanz für zu fehlerhaft befunden wurde.


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Bei einer modfizerten Unterlassungserklärung erklärst du, dass du dir keiner
Schuld bewusst bist und aber der Unterlassung zustimmst. Bitte erst denken,
dann posten.


----------



## KrHome (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Bei einer modfizerten Unterlassungserklärung erklärst du, dass du dir keiner Schuld bewusst bist und aber der Unterlassung zustimmst.


Und wen interessiert das? Diese Floskel entfaltet keinerlei Rechtsbindung, lässt aber die Frage aufkommen, wieso du der Gegenseite Zugeständnisse machst (die Erklärung ist ein für dich sehr gefährlicher Vertrag), wenn du nichts getan hast. 

Beschäftige dich mal mit entsprechenden Fällen! 



> Bitte erst denken, dann posten.


Haha, da kam der aggressivste Spruch mal wieder von demjenigen mit der wenigsten Ahnung vom Thema.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Nein jemand hat bereits erwähnt dass der Anschlussinhaber seine Unschuld beweisen muss..



Und bereits das ist ein Unding welches mal so eben eines der Rechtstaatlichen Prinzipien umkehrt und mMn nicht so sein dürfte.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

ich bin erschüttert o_O das so etwas passieren kann, ist eine Frechheit. Da wird die alte Dame wohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beißen :/


----------



## Gamefruit93 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Andere Leute verurteilen aber selbst hintenrum herunterladen.
Sowas haben wir gerne.
Arschlöcher des Amtes echt.

In Deutschland gilt:
Unrecht + Unrecht = Recht


----------



## X6Sixcore (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Da habe ich auch echt den Kopp geschüttelt, wo ich das gelesen habe.

Wir habe auch son hübsches Schreiben bekommen und sind damit gleich zum Anwalt für Internetrecht abgedampft.

Was anderes sollte man auch nicht tun.

Erst recht nicht die beigelegte Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben!
DIE ist nämlich wirklich wie ein Schuldeingeständnis und schützt nicht vor weiteren solcher Überraschungen!

Lieber vom eigenen Anwalt eine individuelle Unterlassungserklärung passend zum Fall schreiben lassen und gut.
Die ist dann nämlich KEIN Schuldeingeständnis, richtige Formulierung vorausgesetzt.

Also bei sowas IMMER einen Anwalt zu Rate ziehen - besser issas!
Der erklärt einem dann auch den Rest und berät einen entsprechend...

MfG
X6Sixcore


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Was ein Müll ... Einfach nur Stümperei...


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Nur durch die Inkompetenz unsere Politiker und Richter ist sowas möglich.


----------



## Eikest (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Urheberechtsverletzungen nun auch ohne PC möglich.*

Echt totaler Schwachsinn! 
Wiedermal eine Lücke die negativ ausgenutzt wird!


----------

